# Kreg Jig/Aftermarket panhead screws?



## HoosierJoe (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, I'm a cheapskate. My sweet wifey (who is telepathic) just recently surprised me with my Kreg. The cool part is, there was no "occaision"....Just just picked it up! I've only used it for "rehearsal" thus far, and it's a great tool for a guy like me who's too lazy (and not at that skill level yet) to do complicated joinery.

But what I'm wondering is if anyone knows a source/alternative for screws? The starter pack that comes with the kit isn't all that generous.

Thanks folks! ~joe


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, the starter pack is mostly good for familiarizing yourself with the jig. I suppose you could build one picture frame from all the same size screws, but that's about it. Not adequate for actually putting together a complete project of any size.

You can buy the actual Kreg brand screws at Lowes in quite a few different sizes. Their selection is definitely better, at least here in Colorado, than Home Depot. At HD, you can buy pocket hole screws in a couple of sizes that are a different brand, but I've used them and they seem to work just fine. They are also a little bit less expensive than a comparable quantity of Kreg brand screws. Lowes and HD also have the plugs if you need them to plug the holes after putting in the screws.

You can also get a vast array of screws, both in sizes, count, and different finishes, at Rockler. I would also assume Woodcraft has them, but I haven't checked.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You can also try here: http://www.mcfeelys.com/search/kreg+pocket+hole+screw


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I picked one of these up….

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-SK02-Pocket-Hole-Screw/dp/B0000T4UES/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266079847&sr=1-24


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Louis and company

http://www.louisandcompany.com/


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

I buy from them Amazon also but I buy the SK03 kit because I get free shipping. My wife buys a lot of books from them so I signed up for Amazon Prime. The SK02 kit that WayneC appears to be an older version which I had earlier. Either one does good. I have also read that people also use sheet metal screws. These might be cheaper, but I like using the square drive now but I have also used GRK fasteners because they use a star drive. I think they are comparable in price to Kreg though.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

A couple of things to keep in mind.


- Kreg uses a truss head screw. Other pocket hole systems use a different screw head that doesn't work well with the Kreg screw holes. (Wanna buy a 500 screw box of those? - lol)


- For most applications (i.e. 3/4" stock) you'll need the 1-1/4" screws.


- Hardwoods need the fine thread screws and soft woods (and plywood) need the coarse threads.


- Be careful with the depth stop ajustment on the drill. A few months ago, I had to rebuild some fireplace mantel legs made from beech plywood. It was 11/16" thick and when I drove the screws, they slightly "swelled" the front of the legs. When I gave them the final (light) sanding, I had four sand thrus.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

The Kreg brand screws are reasonably priced and as mentioned available at Lowes.I've heard of some people using drywall screws but I would not recommend them as they would probably split the wood and not give you as strong of a joint


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

The Home Depots around here carry the General EZ-Pocket hole system. The screws are much cheaper. I used them on a recent cabinet project and had to problems.
http://www.generaltools.com/Products/EZ-Pocket-Hole-Screws---Course-Thread-(100pk)__8497.aspx


----------



## hobie123 (Jan 28, 2010)

You might want to check ebay as well. This is where I found the best prices about 2 months ago for quanitities of 100 & 1000. Be sure to confirm your shipping cost with the vendor, as usual on ebay a good deal may not be that good.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

If you can catch a store like Woodcraft, Rockler, etc…. when they have free shipping, the little bit extra would be worth it to stock up on Kreg screws.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Having used hundreds of both, I can't say one is better than the other.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

How about that… I just bought some Kreg fine thread screws today at Lee Valley. Bought a 500 box of 1 1/4 and a box of 500 1 1/2… they both cost about $20 CDN.

-Bobby


----------



## HoosierJoe (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, fellers…....


----------



## sasdf (Nov 26, 2009)

I've had great luck using drywall screws with the Kreg jig. They are so inexpensive and seem to hold well.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I get them from Custom Service Hardware in cases of 7000 at a time and they also have decent prices on 1000. Anything less than 1000 though and you may as well get some from the hardware store since the price will be identical.

They've got a hi-lo thread variation that is a decent compromise for use in both hardwoods and softwoods. The super hard stuff like hickory will still split but they go through oak fine.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I use mostly 1 1/4" and 1 1/2 inch length pocket hole screws. Buy them through Amazon in 500 ct.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The Kreg brand screws are pretty reasonable at Lowes. $4 for 100 count. Many lengths and two thread types to choose from.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I never thought Kreg screws were like Gillette razor blades or HP printer ink. Kreg seems to make their money on the machine and the parts were reasonably priced (even though they are pretty much priced the same anywhere you go. Unless you have a production shop, do the math on how many pieces you can do with 500 screws.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I will have used about 50 pocket screws once I finish building the faceframe and attaching it to the cabinet. I already have three cabinets built and hung. One more to go then some lower cabinets. The numbers add up fast.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Ditto on the drywall screws I have never used them for furniture and cabinet work but I use them a lot for building tool stands and such out of framing lumber. I think they would work in expensive hardwood lumber but screws are a pretty small percentage of the cost of a set of kitchen cabinets.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a big difference between dry wall screws and wood screws.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I bought a box of some off brand pocket screws at lowes awhile back I feel like it was a blister pack with tan cardboard with red writing. They worked exactly as advertised and since they were in the hardware section they were a little cheaper than the kregs in the tool section.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey junior thanks for pointing that out to us.


----------

